# New Guy...New Smoker



## tim8557 (Jan 16, 2006)

I just bought an electric smoker from Cabela's and now I need to figure out what to do.

I'm a whiz on Knife and Cigar forums but brand new to this one.  Is there a "Search" function so I don't need to bother everyone with the questions you've answered a million times?

Also, as I start searching for smoker wood (not sure there is any available here in Cincinnati, Ohio), but do I buy Chunks or Chips?

Is there a "Safe and Easy" first recipe that y'all could recommend to me?

Thanks and cheer on the Steelers!

Tim


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Tim and Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums. There is a Search function on the forum. It is located down on the lower left side of the page right under "Recent Topics". But to really appreciate what this forum is all about you should just sit back and read ALL the threads  :shock: (just kidding).  Most questions here have been asked more than once and some of the original  posts are now buried under a couple of pages (but hey that the way with a Successful Forum like this one :) ) so don't worry about asking a question that's been asked before. Most times I will post a link in lieu of repeating an answer. 

As for wood for an electric smoker check your instruction book. Most manufacturers have their own recommendations. But most electric smokers that I'm familiar with call for chips or sawdust.

And for a "safe and easy" recipe, I'd go with a pulled pork shoulder as they are very forgiving if you goof. Check out the Pork thread, Pulled Pork is very popular so there is a lot of info there. Also check out the 3-2-1 Ribs topic (under Pork) they are good to do also.

When you get a chance pop up to Roll Call and introduce yourself.

Enjoy


----------



## buzzard (Feb 18, 2006)

ive never used an electric smoker so i cant really help you much but it seems like you would use chips as brother earl has said.  

tho i have been thinking of getting one for the simplicity.

i usually smoke durring the day (dont raz me too much) and sometimes things come up and i have to leave.  since i have a cheep charbroil smoker (the metal is very thin) and it dont retain heat very well, i have to maintain the fire every 2 hours or so unless its like 90 out.  so the thought of maby plugging in the smoker with some chips and leaving for a few hours, comming back in time to take some jerkey off and add some more is kinda nice.

but anyway i just wanted to welcome you to the forums and i cant wait to try some of your receipies (when you start sharing).

look forward in seeing you on other posts


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Tim, I Want to start off by welcoming you to the forums.  I too am new to smoking, but I can tell you that this site has been a tremendous help to me and my girlfriend(jlloyd99).  I use a modified ECB verticle charcoal smoker and see where an electric may be handy.  I personally like to "play" with my smoker(maybe too much at times).  I have used a combo of chips and chunks with mine--both work well with mine, but I would tend to think that chips would work better in an electric. I am not really sure.  So far knock on wood we have not had any disasters, mainly because either her or I will post a question reguarding our endevour, before we start.  Everyone on this site is so helpful and friendly.  It makes it easy to try something new.  

Good Luck!!!


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome Tim!  You can find chips at Home Depot, Lowes and Walmart.  Pellets also work really well.  You may find them there as well and definitely on the Internet.  They have hickory, maple, apple and orange (great with poultry!).


----------



## billclarkson (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tim and something i have tried and i think it works pretty good is soaking some wood chunks for about a hour. Then wrap them in foil and put a few holes in the foil.  Then i place it in between the metal parts of the heating element.  It will take a little bit for it to start smoking but once it does it last for a couple hours.  Oh also doing it this way makes for easy clean up also.


----------

